# New to predator hunting



## drifter0069 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello everyone, new to the forum and new to predator hunting. Just got a Spikes Tactical ar 15 in .223 and i am wanting to give it a go. I will be hunting the central kentucky area. Anyone have any tips or tricks of the trade they want to pass along? Any info would be appreciated, Thanks.

By the way, this is what i will be using. I dont have optics yet, running open sights, so i probably need to get them in within 150 yards or so.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice and definitely welcome to PT. Please feel free to jump in anywhere and let your opinion be known


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to PT. Be sure to check out the Kentucky Predator Hunting forum too and connect with others in the state.

See you around.


----------



## drifter0069 (Dec 8, 2011)

thanks for the welcomes


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome! i think you spilled you box of shells, there all over the place! lol, search these threads in this forum there is tons of info, from the hunters here on PT, dont be afraid to ask, we will help


----------



## jonthepain (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey, welcome!

That's a nice gun, I think a tip would be to add a bipod. My hunting partner doesn't use one, but for me it makes all the difference.


----------



## drifter0069 (Dec 8, 2011)

showmeyote said:


> Hey, welcome!
> 
> That's a nice gun, I think a tip would be to add a bipod. My hunting partner doesn't use one, but for me it makes all the difference.


Thanks. I plan on getting one. Right now i was planning on using the shooting stick. But the plan eventually is a bi pod.


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome! Nice weapon! Tip: study, study and study some more! Those coyotes are crafty and I believe KY is a bit thicker terrain which adds to the difficulty! Best of luck!


----------



## vincmm (Jan 9, 2011)

i was taken by the well displayed bullets on the back drop... took some time in prep'n for the pic


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum drifter0069 !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to PT.

Time in the field with different calls will equate to success. You will find tips and tricks from all the people here. Great bunch of true outdoorsmen and women.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Welcome drifter, my biggest advise would have to be patience, and they will come. I watch alot of coyote videos on you tube so i can get new ideas. I killed my first coyote getting tips from all of these old guys on this forum, that led to alot of success too


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome also, yotes are crafty But there are some crafty hunters on this site so ask away..


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum drifter ! Nice firepower too. Yes there are some crafty hunters here and some old ones too...LOL


----------



## drifter0069 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the welcomes everyone. I plan to get out saturday for my first time coyote hunting. A buddy of mine knows a guy that is having trouble with coyote on his cow farm. He gave us permission to go out and take as many as we want. He is going to show us what areas they are frequenting as well. Hopefully, i will be able to post some pics sunday. If all goes well........lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck and we always look forward to pictures. Knockem dead!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

singlesix said:


> Welcome drifter, my biggest advise would have to be patience, and they will come. I watch alot of coyote videos on you tube so i can get new ideas. I killed my first coyote getting tips from all of these old guys on this forum, that led to alot of success too


Welcome drifter. Pay no attention to all the "old timers or old guys" stuff. We prefer chronologically challenged.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Welcome drifter. Pay no attention to all the "old timers or old guys" stuff. We prefer chronologically challenged.


Yeah chronologically challenged is what i meant to say, besides were as young as we feel in my eyes


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Hunt every animal that your state will allow and that will make you better. 
Don't be afraid to try something new, if legal, and have fun.

Welcome to PT!


----------



## drifter0069 (Dec 8, 2011)

HowlinRed said:


> Hunt every animal that your state will allow and that will make you better.
> Don't be afraid to try something new, if legal, and have fun.
> 
> Welcome to PT!


That is my plan, kill em all, let the taxidermist sort em out! lol. I have done alot of rabbit, squirrel and turkey hunting. This will be the first time for a predator of any kind. Was a little late getting gear together for dear season this year. I would like to try to hunt black bear too, but the area to hunt them here is limited.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Drifer I called in my first coyote in Florida (think woods) using a hot dog howler. I had to have sounded like a wounded hyena. Everyone at work said I sounded like a duck (when i used my rabbit in distress) I was still calling them in. Id like to say i have gotten alot better , looking at videos, reading books and so on. When i take guys out who try calling thier first time , they always feel hesitant because they do not sound like i do. I tell them not to worry so much about that just keep calling and you will fine tune that call with practice. If your just using a caller you still have to have the set up right, and even then they throw you a curve ball. I strongly suggest starting with hand calls, and then get a caller later. Now i use both in conjunction with a set up, and thier are so many variations where you can use them both

Heres one setup i really like using and works for me. If i start out with a e caller on rabbit for awhile and nothing works, ill do a hurt coyote with the hand call while the rabbit is still playing, short burts of hurt coyote. If a coyote comes as soon as the caller starts out, ill shut it off (mute it) and do short mouse squeaks with a squeeze bulb , or using a hand call. Most of the time they come screaming in. The only real show stopper is when they smell you ..its over then, the smaller pups you can get to come back, but the older ones will run and not even look back. So if you can get them to come in without smelling you even the older ones can be fooled to come for a closer look, even if they have seen you. I can almost always stop them with a pup in distress for a second shot if needed.

Most of my setups are calling into the wind , or a crosswind so i can watch down wind side. Seems to me the smarter and older come traveling in trying to get down wind. I dont always try to get the highest elevation either, i like to ambush them where they dont see me , kind of makes it exciting when they run right up on you. I just make sure im ready with the saftey off and gun sitting in the sticks pointed in the direction i think they will come. I HOPE YOU GET ONE SOON AND POST SOME PICS. Im done rambling i guess.


----------



## drifter0069 (Dec 8, 2011)

I appreciate all your insight single six. I will take your advise. Not sure how good i will do saturday, but it should be fun and educational at the least.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! My 2 cents is, if you have a single legged shooting stick, chuck it as soon as you can get a nice bipod, or bipod shooting stick. I've had 2 or 3 coyotes in my cross hairs over the past few months at a couple hundred yards out, and missed the shots using a single legged trigger stick. I'm sure these sticks work for some people, but for me, the single legged shooting sticks will still sway from left to right, and don't guarantee the most steady shot. I recently invested in a $40 set of stoney point shooting sticks (where it has 2 legs), and now when looking down the scope it's amazingly steady. Next coyotes in my cross hairs are in serious trouble! Good luck tomorrow buddy!


----------

